# Man O War Torpedo Cigar Review - Overall a good smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Spicy with an acceptable draw and good flavor. A bit uneven as far as the burn goes, but a good value for $4.

Read the full review here: Man O War Torpedo Cigar Review - Overall a good smoke


----------

